# Snyder Method



## Jukuren (Apr 14, 2011)

http://www.areyoulogical.com/cube/index.html
Has anyone ever heard of this guy? lol


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 14, 2011)

It's pretty much the same as fridrich, you just blockbuild for F2L. Than do 2 algs for LL.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Apr 14, 2011)

Jukuren said:


> http://www.areyoulogical.com/cube/index.html
> Has anyone ever heard of this guy? lol


 
His method on the Wiki.

There were a couple posts in the "Random Cubing Discussion" thread about his new "Snyder Method 3".


----------



## Godmil (Apr 14, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> It's pretty much the same as fridrich, you just blockbuild for F2L. Than do 2 algs for LL.


 
You block build the F2L minus 1 CE pair, then you solve that while orienting and aligning some LL edges, then solve the LL Edges + 1 Corner, then use L3C to finish.
So yeah, exactly like Fridrich.

There is also this video thread, and this wiki article.


----------



## Attila (Apr 14, 2011)

Tony wrote in his page:
"It will forever change cube solving as it will allow the solver to average about 30 turns in a speed solve."
I think, that this in speedsolving impossible.


----------



## a small kitten (Apr 14, 2011)

Personally, I think Tony Snyder is full of ****. The method definitely looks like it has merit but his claims about the average move count are very sketchy.


----------



## irontwig (Apr 14, 2011)

a small kitten said:


> Personally, I think Tony Snyder is full of ****. The method definitely looks like it has merit but his claims about the average move count are very sketchy.


 
Yeah, he seems to average closer to 45 rather than 40 in speed solves, according to this video (looks like he did LLEF+1 wrong on the first solve thus having to do L4C rather than L3C as the second LL step): 



And yes an average of 30 moves for a speedsolve seems very close to impossible, though of course I would love to be disproven. To be honest I would like to see his FMC solutions much more than his speed solves.


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 14, 2011)

I think it's funny how his method to develop the Snyder method III relies completely on computers. He claims hes using computers to develop the best method, steps, algs, everything. But first, we must give him monies. lol


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 14, 2011)

Rpotts said:


> But first, we must give him monies. lol


This is, along with his claims of thirty moves, are what make me more skeptical than hopeful.


----------



## Escher (Apr 14, 2011)

Whoever thinks what he's saying about his 'Snyder Method 3' is kinda kooky should take a look round the rest of his site... There are some very alternative articles...


----------



## blokpoi (Nov 3, 2012)

I have been looking for a while now, but I can't find anything on how to learn the snyder method, does anybody have any links on where I can learn it or does only he know it?


----------



## Reeby (Nov 3, 2012)

I have been trying to learn his method through trial and error but it is somewhat of a partial method at this time. This is because not all the best LLE+1C cases naturally occur when you finish F2L. You have to use both edge control and corner control to get good cases. Sometimes I have to use phasing once I complete F2L to get a good LLE+1C case. 

I've mostly been interested in his method because it doesn't rotate the centers when solving super cubes. That only leaves the top center to be correct or a 180 degree flip, which is better than having all of the centers wrong with other methods. I hope this method will be continued in the future.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 3, 2012)

Reeby said:


> I've mostly been interested in his method because it doesn't rotate the centers when solving super cubes. That only leaves the top center to be correct or a 180 degree flip


You know, you can do this with Fridrich too. All you have to do is be careful about centers when making your cross, and then learn new algs for the PLLs that affect non-U centers (there are very few F2L and OLL algs that do, so you usually don't have to worry about that). There are decently fast supercube-safe PLLs for every case (I have a video on youtube with algs).


----------



## Reeby (Nov 3, 2012)

qqwref said:


> There are decently fast supercube-safe PLLs for every case (I have a video on youtube with algs).



I figured this to be so but first time cubers usually aren't able to find those algs. The algs on the wiki page are not easy to find for supercubes, I wish they were marked supercube-safe so it would be easier for them to find.


----------



## Cool Frog (Nov 3, 2012)

Is there any documents with optimal LLE+1C?


----------



## rybaby (May 18, 2013)

*The Snyder Method*

Hello, I have been doing some research when I discovered Tony Snyder's page about his method#2. It sorta looks like a Petrus Fridrich cross for F2L. But the Last layer seems really neat. He claims he can solve the cube on average with ~40 moves, while still solving fast (sub-20). He hasn't released his method with algoritms yet, but it looks like some people already know it (eg 5BLD on youtube). Can anyone provide algorithms or anything else for this method?

Edit: Snyder counts with Snyder Metric, I'm not sure exactly how it compares...


----------



## Kirjava (May 18, 2013)

Beware that Snyder makes lots of claims that are not true.


----------



## qqwref (May 18, 2013)

rybaby said:


> He claims he can solve the cube on average with ~40 moves


I think this is quite an underestimate. He showed us some solves and the average movecount looked much closer to the 50-60 range, with ~40 move solves being lucky outliers (skips of one LL step and the like). The real movecount is probably a bit less than Fridrich, because of the blockbuilding (and the fact that he seems to prefer move-efficient algs over typical speedy ones).



rybaby said:


> it looks like some people already know it (eg 5BLD on youtube).


He doesn't know the full method - he was just following the steps using intuition and algs he already knew.



rybaby said:


> Can anyone provide algorithms or anything else for this method?


AFAIK this isn't publically available, and nobody else has bothered to generate their own algs. I suppose you could generate some nice algs yourself with ACube or Cube Explorer if you wanted.



rybaby said:


> Edit: Snyder counts with Snyder Metric, I'm not sure exactly how it compares...


Snyder Metric is the same as Axial Turn Metric - any set of moves on the same axis counts as one move. This should only affect a real 3x3x3 solve by a few moves, I think.


----------



## aceofspades98 (May 31, 2013)

Could someone tell me how many cases there would be? I am thinking about generating some, but not if there are 100+ cases.


----------



## Athefre (May 31, 2013)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37503-Snyder-Method-Fish-V2-Step-(Fish-Step-Ver-2)


----------



## aceofspades98 (May 31, 2013)

Athefre said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?37503-Snyder-Method-Fish-V2-Step-(Fish-Step-Ver-2)


ty


----------

